# Which sight to get?



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Shibuya CP Carbon 365/520
Sure-Loc Supreme 400/550
Axcel 4500
Copper John Ants EVO II

Ok Folks. Give your opinions, good or bad. I'm looking at getting a new sight for shooting field and FITA with on my Scepter 4.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with SureLoc even though I don't have anything to compare it with. I just know that those folks were ever so eager to get me fixed back up when I had a breakage.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Of the ones posted, I say the CJ.

I have used Sure-locs in the past and they are good sights. I do also know however that the new cam assist 3rd axis is giving jarlicker fits- he seems to loose his 3rd axis almost every time we shoot together (of course he can break anything)...

The Tru-ball, everybody I know save kward that owns one has had one or more issues with it...I think for some the issues have been corrected...

I can't say much about the Shibuya other than I haven't used one, and the folks I know that have them like them. I actually would like to try one sometime...

I do really like my CJ. With the exception of the pointer, it is a great sight, and a little work on the pointer made that OK too...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm going to have to go with SureLoc even though I don't have anything to compare it with. I just know that those folks were ever so eager to get me fixed back up when I had a breakage.


They will all do that :wink:

They are all good sights....I have a Sure Loc at home that is just hanging out in the box...have owned another one that I never had a problem with. But they are the heaviest of the ones on your list.....they also haven't been updated in some time and tend to need to be tightened back up. But they are still VERY solid sights and I would have no problem shooting one. That is why I have one as a back up.

The Axcel...is nice. IMO there are some bells and whistles that don't need to be there....and they are the most expensive of the ones on your list. People will fight it tooth and nail. But of the ones on your list....this one is the only one that I have really seen people fight or have problems with and work loose while shooting. But they are also the "new kid on the block" so there are gonna be bugs that need to be worked out.

The Evo...that's my standard go to and has been for the past 4-5 years. I haven't had a lick of trouble out of the two that I have owned. BUT some hate the axis adjustment....it doesn't bother me at all BUT I am used to it. The only real complaint I have with it are the etched lines for the scale....they aren't always PERFECT....if you don't shoot off the scale like I do then it is a non issue....

The Shibuya....I have the least amount of experience with....but the one that I tested last winter I liked....the only complaint you ever really hear is that it is metric. But there is a reason that sight is the only one you saw for the most part on EVERY bow but 2-3 in the Olympics. 

I am in need of a new sight also....and one of the ones on your list will be on my bow this winter:wink: You can't really go wrong with any of them.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Of the ones posted, I say the CJ.
> 
> I have used Sure-locs in the past and they are good sights. I do also know however that the new cam assist 3rd axis is giving jarlicker fits- he seems to loose his 3rd axis almost every time we shoot together (of course he can break anything)...
> 
> ...



You got that right Jarlicker can break anything......

I forgot about that pointer...but I fixed that....flip them around. Use the one on the front on the back and vice versa:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a sure loc challenger then switched to the axcel 4500 with a HD. From my experience I have had an opposite case than Brown Hornet. I could not get my sure loc to stay tight on the S4 with the nitrous X cams and no vib killers at all. Same bow with the axcel and it would never move (and I had a 60mm truespot on it) When it's time to gear up again I'll be looking hard at the shibuya, CBE, axcel and copper john. All great sights...of course I'm sure the sureloc supremes would not have the same problems as the challenger though.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Sure-lok is the only sight i would drop my money on!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

lotsa good words about these sights...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=429989&highlight=detlef


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i've tried them all (except the shibuya) and here is my honest review of all of them.

1. axcell: was too heavy for my taste. i have heard of several people having trouble with the axis screws coming loose, that didn't happen with mine but i didn't shoot it for very long.

2. copper john: very well built sight, no real problems ever came up with that sight. the only downside is setting the axises is a royal pain in the arse.

3. sureloc: this sight got my vote, very solid well built, no issues. i personally love the new cam/axis adjustment, i have had zero issues with mine and i've shot a couple thousand shots with it. it's light weight, reliable, and easy to set up.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

First and only sight is a CJ Ants 2.. bought it used in the classifieds. All my bows have sported CJ's and I see no reason to change any of em. :wink:

I have no problem with the 3rd.. just be sure to tighten it down when you're done.. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> lotsa good words about these sights...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=429989&highlight=detlef


I have been looking at them too Rock Monkey. :thumb:

They sure are pretty! I didn't include them in my list as I didn't think too many would recognize them.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> lotsa good words about these sights...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=429989&highlight=detlef


That has got to be the best looking sight on the market. I wonder if the mounting block lets you remove the scope without having to reset it everytime. That would be my only hangup. Otherwise that thing is sweeeeeet.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> That has got to be the best looking sight on the market. I wonder if the mounting block lets you remove the scope without having to reset it everytime. That would be my only hangup. Otherwise that thing is sweeeeeet.



The sight in that thread is last years version if I'm not mistaken. The sight block has a circlip on it that acts as a stop when you put the scope mount back in.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=10332002

The above link is a search for the maker of these sights. Shows all the threads for his sights.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

The Swami uses Shibuya. Sometimes I use a Sure-loc. Only because I don't have enough Shibs for all my bows and I have 2 Sure-locs as well.

Swami won't use crap. Both of the brands I own are very good, but I give the nod to the Shibuya.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> The sight in that thread is last years version if I'm not mistaken. The sight block has a circlip on it that acts as a stop when you put the scope mount back in.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=10332002
> 
> The above link is a search for the maker of these sights. Shows all the threads for his sights.


linky no worky


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Do a user searcf for detlef123456. It will show all the threads.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use the Axcel sight and love it. I did have a problem with my axis falling out and I approached them about it. Come to find out it was a simple washer problem and it hasn't moved since. The things are rock solid with easy to set 2nd and 3rd. It has marks all over it to see how much you have moved anything. Another thing I like about the Axcel is the removable scope block. You can mount another scope and interchange them as you need without having to reset everything on the sight. 

I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, but I prefer the Axcel.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I use the Axcel sight and love it. I did have a problem with my axis falling out and I approached them about it. Come to find out it was a simple washer problem and it hasn't moved since. The things are rock solid with easy to set 2nd and 3rd. It has marks all over it to see how much you have moved anything. Another thing I like about the Axcel is the removable scope block. You can mount another scope and interchange them as you need without having to reset everything on the sight.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, but I prefer the Axcel.


You know.....I never "look at how much" I move my sight now that you bring it up:embara:...I just click until it's enough :chortle:

But I have used all the other sights on the list and they all have a removable scope block of some sort


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey 'Matty....

Keep it simple... PINS !! :tongue:

Sae/metric....no problem..... north paaw-southpaaw ... no problem...

hehehehehehehehe

have you been able to shoot any rounds since July ??- how'd you do... ?


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I like the Axcel
I have two and been using one on my 3d bow for 1.5 years. Very solid and never had an ounce of problems
Sure loc is a good sight but the Axcel in my opinion is better

CJ is not in the same league. I had 2 of them and they are over priced for what you get. The axis adjustment is very basic and not much for what you pay for.JMHO


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

[sorry, eBay links are a :nono: :wink:] :tea:

I have looked at these before as well. They look to be a well built unit. And the prices are hard to beat.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> Hey 'Matty....
> 
> Keep it simple... PINS !! :tongue:
> 
> ...


No pins for this guy!

I shot at our Provincial Fields. Shot a 529 on the field round and a 530 on the hunter round with a miss.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

other


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> [sorry, eBay links are a :nono: :wink:] :tea:
> 
> I have looked at these before as well. They look to be a well built unit. And the prices are hard to beat.


Sorry Sticky. I didn't realize they were nono.

Here is the website.

http://www.megavision.net/davis/index.htm


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Sorry Sticky. I didn't realize they were nono.
> 
> Here is the website.
> 
> http://www.megavision.net/davis/index.htm


No problem Matty.. That'll work. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I used Sureloc Supremes for 2 years without problems, but switched to Axcel sights at that time. I like the Axcel better. I use Loctite on the screws, but have had no problems with them. They are very well built.


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

i love my shibuya. They are light weight and well built. As stated before the only problem is that they are metric. The soft case works well as a release case or tool case.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Probably all are very good...*

I haven't used one for field, but have the following 3:

CJ Ants 2 - solid sight, nice looking, light weight, 3rd axis is as previously described - a pain. I am having trouble with my scope shifting (rotating) about 1/16 of an inch... It might be the scope rod though.... I intend to to pull it apart and use lock-tight everywhere and start over.

Detlef Advantage - extremely well made and nice looking (mine is silver) I use it for spots with a Tru Spot scope, so I don't move it much, but adjustments are nice and smooth, scope locks down very solidly. I did get a little buzzz out of it on one bow (Martin Fury Elite with Nitrous B cams) but put a couple of mini-limb savers on it in strategic places that took care of it.

HTM Last Word - recently bought this one here on AT used. Built like a tank, but not too heavy. I like the extra-armored mounting block - it AIN'T coming loose. I am planning on using this one for 3D next year, once I get a lens and retainer for it. Like Davis, these sights are solid as a rock and less expensive. Not as flashy or purty as the TruBall or the Detlef, but I believe you could drop your bow squarely on the HTM and it would not bend. I don't know if I could say that about the others.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

take a look at the sword line of sights. they will customize the sights for you too. pin color, size, apeture, etc.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

You just can't go wrong with a Sure-Loc!


----------

